# Festo feeder and chain mortiser



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

But does it mortise?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Soon.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

i would laugh if after all this you couldn't get it to work....


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

It worked before I took it apart.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

yea..that would be the funny part:jester:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

And??? That means nothing.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> And??? That means nothing.


Oh crap, what am I to do?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

With such a pretty machine who cares if it works.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Got the motor wired to the drum switch, made a table and new face for the air clamp, got all the air lines hooked back up and tested. Got my bars and chains soaking in oil.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

So tomorrow you will make your first mortise with the newly painted Festo Chain Mortiser?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> So tomorrow you will make your first mortise with the newly painted Festo Chain Mortiser?


No. I have to order a grease tip for the Festo grease gun that I got with the mortiser. It is some special metric fitting and tip. I found a place in MD that has them.

I need to get some more SJOO cable to wire it up, find a spot for it and bolt it to the floor.

So close....paint needs to dry for a few days too.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Slacker :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Found a nozzle I could make work for my regular grease gun while I wait 5 weeks to get the right one for my Festo grease gun.

Did a little lubing, fixed one other issue I was having, stole the drop from my edge sander and fired her up.

Runs nice, smooth and quiet. A lot quieter then when I brought it home and tested it.

Time to get a bar and chain prepped for later tonight.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

The chain is what makes all the noise.:smile:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Well the motor is quieter.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Well the motor is quieter.


Noisier than when it wasn't running...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Bar and chain are on. They get a little louder when they are running with the chain on.

I need to go to the attic a dig out something special to sit on top of it. The saw is family.

Almost ready to put the chain to wood.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

it's definitely cool looking:thumbup:

what do you mean ''sit on top''? ..like a hat or something?:blink:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Bar and chain are on. They get a little louder when they are running with the chain on.


:whistling


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Tom Struble said:


> it's definitely cool looking:thumbup:
> 
> what do you mean ''sit on top''? ..like a hat or something?:blink:


Like a hood ornament. I have the perfect thing.....


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

you are an amazing man warner:001_unsure:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

:nerd:






B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Found him.


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

I read through the entire thread to see it end with that figurine.
I think that should be the hood ornament on the 'burb.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

It's an action figure.:whistling:laughing:

I have a 14" tall one just like it, that can go on the burban.:laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Trim40 said:


> I read through the entire thread to see it end with that figurine.
> I think that should be the hood ornament on the 'burb.


Darcy will chew up some wood soon.




At least he better.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Darcy will chew up some wood soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tomorrow. I am still going over the pre-flight checklist.

I don't want to chew an arm off along with the wood.:whistling


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Better be sure to video tape it in case we need to locate your arm on the other side of the garage. :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

It's making chips.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

wood or steel ones?:blink:


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

Thought it was supposed to make mortises....


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok,

Just wondering, are you going to show us the Mortiser in action D,....it would be cool to see how that puppy eats wood.....:thumbsup:



B,


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

What is the benefit of a chain mortiser over a conventional hollow chisel mortiser?


Is it a speed thing?
The fact that you can plunge and then just slide the work piece?

Never seen a chain mortiser in action........


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Ok,
> 
> Just wondering, are you going to show us the Mortiser in action D,....it would be cool to see how that puppy eats wood.....:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Yeah I am planning on it, it is just so damn hot out I don't feel like it.:laughing:



Aaron Berk said:


> What is the benefit of a chain mortiser over a conventional hollow chisel mortiser?
> 
> 
> Is it a speed thing?
> ...


Speed and depth of cut. I can go clean through a board 6" thick with a CM. You can really cut a big mortise fast and clean with one of these.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

Well i gotta say i love the customizing you did to it! 

Looks sweet!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

john5mt said:


> Well i gotta say i love the customizing you did to it!
> 
> Looks sweet!


Thanks, but all I did was give it a modern Festool paint job.

One of my buddy's stopped by and asked why I bought a "new" machine, I said that thing is the same age as my parents.:laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

So does it mortise?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> So does it mortise?


Yes it does. I will make a video this weekend.

I need another person to help, not the easiest thing to operate while trying to use a camcorder.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

A Troypod ....some lighting....A catchy title " The Indiana Chainsaw Masacer" something like that and your good to go.:whistling....



B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Who is Troypod?


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Troy Pod has 3 legs.....



Whoops! Another spelling error......




B,:laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

yes..a troypod should do nicely


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Tripod?


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

PrestigeR&D said:


> A Troypod ....some lighting....A catchy title " The Indiana Chainsaw Masacer" something like that and your good to go.:whistling....
> 
> 
> 
> B,


And what's a "Masacer", B? :laughing:


Sorry, it's been awhile since I busted on ya.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nrwGMORII4


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

troy pod's supposed to be secret:blink:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Evidently.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

This should blend in with the rest of your tools.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

WarriorWithWood said:


> This should blend in with the rest of your tools.


After he paints it!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Where's the feeder?


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

.........







.




B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Let's not talk about the feeder.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

uh ,oh.....
what happened????????:blink:

Get over to FNC.....


B,


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Let's talk about the feeder.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Video tomorrow.

When I took the end bell off the feeder, the rotor was missing......

I have all the gears and all the parts, the inside of the feeder looks like new, I am just missing the damn motor rotor.....


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

:thumbdown


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

world llc said:


> :thumbdown


Yeah, I agree.

The only good part about the feeder and mortiser is:

I paid 100 bucks each for them.

I got a crap load of stuff with the feeder.

I put 110.00 bucks into the mortiser, which included paint and welding repair work.

So, I am in everything 335 bucks with auction fees.

I sold some parts I got with the feeder for 320 bucks.

So, I am into the feeder and mortiser for 15 bucks.

If you can find one of those chain mortisers for sale, they go from 2 to 3k.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

So all you need is a 

Festo feeder motor rotor??

Say that 3 times fast :laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

I tried,

It's comings out all garbled........





B,:whistling


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Sorry, I slacked on the video today, I was too busy working on some thing else.
I did get some better pictures.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Video time. Real PIA trying to film and use the thing.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Yo, gumby. It's a chain mortiser. Start at the right, plunge the head and move the table to the left until you get the size hole you want.

Or doesn't it do it?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Yo, gumby. It's a chain mortiser. Start at the right, plunge the head and move the table to the left until you get the size hole you want.
> 
> Or doesn't it do it?


This one rotates backwards compared to almost all other machines. So if you could do that, you would start on the left and go right.

I was told not to plunge it and transverse it. Plunge, move table, plunge, move table and then you can transverse it to clean out the bottom of the mortise.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

That's silly.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> That's silly.


That is what a friend of mine told me and he has a lot more experience with a CM then I do.

I guess I can try it, but I am a little scared too.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Is Leo trying to get you to self destruct your equipment again...or an appendage of yours....


He never quits........relentless.....:laughing:.......:jester:


I think the perfect emoticon for this is the tree grinder where the worker shoves another emoticon into the mulcher....


The trials and tribulations of an iPad user......:laughing:



B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Is Leo trying to get you to self destruct your equipment again...or an appendage of yours....
> 
> 
> He never quits........relentless.....:laughing:.......:jester:
> ...



All the info I can find on a CM, says to plunge, lift, shift table and plunge again. The powermatic CM instructions clearly state not to cut while transversing.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

there he goes reading instructions.....


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> All the info I can find on a CM, says to plunge, lift, shift table and plunge again. The powermatic CM instructions clearly state not to cut while transversing.


Any kid knows if you're told not to do it. you gotta do it Then again, there's plenty of things I've been told not to do with a chain saw that I won't do - nobody needs those kinds of I-told-you-sos


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

hdavis said:


> Any kid knows if you're told not to do it. you gotta do it Then again, there's plenty of things I've been told not to do with a chain saw that I won't do - nobody needs those kinds of I-told-you-sos


I think I am going to stick with plunge, lift, shift, plunge.

I had a stern warning not to shift the work piece while cutting.

Now you can traverse when you are cleaning the little gulley's out of the bottom of the mortise though.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Look what I found......:whistling


http://www.woodweb.com/exchanges/machinery/posts/459105.html


I would think you would want the seller to remove the three 0's from the price tag.....and then negotiate....

B,:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Look what I found......:whistling
> 
> 
> http://www.woodweb.com/exchanges/machinery/posts/459105.html
> ...


That is actually a pretty good price, all things considered.
I have seen those go any where from 1500.00 to 3000.00.

I have seen a couple of my chain mortiser's sell for over 2000 bucks.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

Festool put your video on Facebook. Your famous now. 

The bar isn't designed to be pushed sideways and sound so will bend stuff and wear bearings fast. A lot of metal working machines are similar that you can only use it one way. Don't ruin that beautiful machine.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I am going to have to start charging admission.

It is also a good thing I did not have a potty mouth during the video.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

What a cool machine! Compact, powerfull, & fast! It sure a lot faster than my 1hp General tilt head mortiser!
Great job on the restore.:thumbsup:
Thanks for the video.:thumbsup:
Joe


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

This is for Leo :whistling


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> This is for Leo :whistling
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GDHExUwqvE">YouTube Link</a>


Wow! That's slick..dangerous as he!!...but cool!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

What a sweetheart. All that for me.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> What a sweetheart. All that for me.


All the way from the west coast, second hand. 

I do what I can to let you know how much I care.:laughing:


----------

